# Bosc moniter for sale



## rachel33 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have 2 boscs for sale different sizes, will sell or swap for female bearded dragons


----------



## treesrfun (Aug 31, 2008)

would you be interested in a swap for a breeding pair of leos or a black lined plated lizard? pm or text me 07591064244, thanks, tom


----------



## Leaahhh (Apr 17, 2009)

Monitors are very popular now.

1 Stop Pets N' Exotics reptile house is interested in Monitors.
They also have a range of aboutt 18 Beardiess.
About 8 Femaless there are for sale.
Gorgouss colourss.

If your interested, call 1 stop on this number...
Reptile House number: 0115 939 3326

Hope this was off helpp.
x


----------

